# 25-06 trajectory



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi all!

If anyone has the fancy ballistic software... I have my 25-06 shooting 3.5" high at 100 yards. Where would that put me at 300 yards with a 117 gr. Hornady BTSP Interlock?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You are missing alot of data... like namely velocity. Guessing that and the bullet BC we have a trajectory that looks like the below; I'd make a note though that you are 4.5" high at 150 yards which is nuts IMO LOL... you better remember that and purposely shoot low at close shots.

Ballistics calulated by PointBlank at HuntingNut.com










-DallanC


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmm... Ballistic Coefficient: .376 and MV of 2990 fps.

So running my own chart with corrected BC and MV, I actually want to be about 2.89" high at 100 yards and zero at 260 in order to be around 3" low at 300 yards, correct?

Very helpful chart, thanks!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep... if those numbers are correct. Do you shoot over a cronograph? The 2990 while definitely achievable, seems a bit high for factory loads.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Yep... if those numbers are correct. Do you shoot over a cronograph? The 2990 while definitely achievable, seems a bit high for factory loads.


No cronograph. These are factory loads. I got the numbers from the Hornady website. Should I believe them? :wink:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

cfarnwide said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > Yep... if those numbers are correct. Do you shoot over a cronograph? The 2990 while definitely achievable, seems a bit high for factory loads.
> ...


Not really. I've rarely every matched or beat their published velocities. How long is your rifles barrel? How long was Hornady's test barrel? Good reloading manuals will publish such information. Most hunting rifles have 22" barrels. Some have 24" and a few have 26". You can loose anywhere from 25 to 40fps per inch of barrel loss under 26".

Really the only way to *know* your fps is to measure it.

-DallanC


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

24" barrel on mine.

Most articles I read before buying that caliber said the 25-06 really shines with the 24" barrel. So, thats what I got.  Very pleased with the rifle so far. Out of the box and with factory ammo, groups under an inch. It would probably do better if I didnt have a .338 with a muzzle break a lane down... :?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

cfarnwide, if you live close to the Brigham area, I can help you cronograph your load. DallonC is right about factory loads being off. If you can gather all your realtime data and plug it into the program like DallonC uses, you'll be suprisingly close.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

longbow said:


> cfarnwide, if you live close to the Brigham area, I can help you cronograph your load. DallonC is right about factory loads being off. If you can gather all your realtime data and plug it into the program like DallonC uses, you'll be suprisingly close.


I work in Ogden at the old DDO complex. I may take you up on that offer if your available next month. Right now, I want the rifle to be + or - 3 inches from zero to 300 yards for hunting purposes.

After seeing the accuracy out of the box, I may want to start playing with handloads and see what happens.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

OK, if you decide to, PM me and I'll give you my number.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

longbow said:


> ... and plug it into the program like DallonC uses...


Wrote actually. Both the PC and Online Web versions of PointBlank were written by me.

I wanted to know the math of how external ballistics worked so I studied up on it and wrote a basic program that matched almost exactly the numbers generated by other expensive software. I shared it with a couple people and they made a couple suggestions. I implemented those and it got shared with more people who made more suggestions. Over the years its blossomed into a fairly robust program competing with all of the major ballistics programs out there.

The latest version, v2.0 has been completely re-written and is alot easier to use / better organized. I have a couple more things to wrap up on it then it will be posted on my website HuntingNut.com for free downloads.

-DallanC


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

You can download Remshoot for free at Remington.com. Only remington ammo here but it gives approximations.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> I wanted to know the math of how external ballistics worked so I studied up on it and wrote a basic program that matched almost exactly the numbers generated by other expensive software. I shared it with a couple people and they made a couple suggestions. I implemented those and it got shared with more people who made more suggestions. Over the years its blossomed into a fairly robust program competing with all of the major ballistics programs out there


Wow Dallon, I'm impressed. I had no idea. To write a program like that you'd have to be very well-versed on ballistics and good with a computer. I've been handloading for 25 years and I'm still learning. Looks like I have a new resource now.
I also checked out your website and I'm impressed with that as well. I recognize some of guys from the Weatherby site. I've even corresponded with Vince from Austrailia.
How does your program differ from Nightforces ExBal program?
Good shooting, Chuck.


----------

